# canned tuna vs fresh tuna



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont understand how canned tuna is so fishy and nasty, but fresh tuna (even when cooked) is so good and tastes nothing like its counterpart....can anyone explain this?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Starkist only deals with tunas with good taste not tunas that taste good.. CF?


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

When you eat can tuna it isn't yellowfin or anything like it. It is albicore tuna.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Most canned tuna is actually skipjack tuna.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet if ya eat some of them "yellowfin" people claim to catch off the beachfront on surf gear it would taste and smell just like the canned stuff.lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

from wiki...

*"Solid white tuna"* as stated on can is Albacore only and is regulated by the FDA.... *"Chunk Light Tuna"* on the can means it can be any kind of tuna but not Albacore. Such as Big Eye, Yellowfin, Blackfin, Bluefin or any other speices of the darker fleshed tuna. Thats why canned "solid white tuna" costs more in the market.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I do not like tuna! I remember the first time I went Tuna fishing I was thinking that this trip was going to be a total waste of money. But I cook up some steaks and I was totally blown away!! Fresh Tuna rules!!

-NF


----------



## hd smoke (Jan 30, 2010)

Night-Fisherman said:


> I do not like tuna! I remember the first time I went Tuna fishing I was thinking that this trip was going to be a total waste of money. But I cook up some steaks and I was totally blown away!! Fresh Tuna rules!!
> 
> -NF


I have to agree...fresh tuna is awesome


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

canned tuna is just that. Its been sitting in a CAN. How could you compare that to fresh. Actually the tuna in the bag is pretty decent. But you can't beat the fresh. I am still working through a couple hundred pounds of YF.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I had some one can BFT and YFT for me a few years ago. came out tasting just like store bought canned tuna.


----------



## Buckstop319 (Jun 9, 2009)

We started "canning" our tuna this year. It is INCREDIBLE. I put a little canning salt and oil in each pint jar. And pressure canned. Can't wait to get some more and put it up. We like tuna fish sandwiches and tuna noodle casserole, etc. and it is soooo much better home canned than the bought mess.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you ever get to Mazatlan, there is a tuna canning plant by the airport. You can tell why it is different canned by your nose. Worst smelling place on this earth.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

kinda like saying "why isn't beef jerky as good as a rib eye?". everything is better fresh


----------

